# royal wedding



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

is the only good thing about it, is people get the day off work? ( apart from me  )

so what are your thoughts? are you excited about it or Like me really couldn't give too hoots


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two hoots may be pushing it a bit , one and a half at most.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not in the slightest bit interested. My wife on the other hand will be glued to the TV as I hope most of the nation will be.

I'll be taking advantage by going out for a good blat on the hopefully empty roads.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Could not care less!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to hear from hooting_owl to see how many hoots he would give.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'll be taking advantage by going out for a good blat on the hopefully empty roads.


This! Oh and the day off is always a bonus...

I appreciate that it's a big event and apparently the money it'll bring into our country through tourism and such will be more than triple what it's cost so that can never be a bad thing, but as for watching two people get married on tv? No interest.

I know a lot of people who will be though, I even know people (losers) who are having royal wedding themed parties. Mental.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

[shameless blowing of one's own trumpet]

I've been fortunate enough to recently spend quite a bit of time with the couple. After going into the project without a care in the world for them/it, I came out quite humbled and in awe. They are a genuinely nice couple who live in a world where they can't have their own lives. William is quite literally living in a bubble - a bubble forced upon him where he can't do 90% of the things we take for granted. Facebook, Twitter, going to the pub, relaxing weekend walk, nipping out for breakfast, going shopping for gadgets, food, clothes... are all thing he can't do. He lives in a world that is simply 4 walls, 4 walls with only interaction from a very limited circle of friends.

I won't be watching, but my perspective of the Royal family has certainly been changed over the past few months and I now have a respectful passing interest. 

[/shameless blowing of one's own trumpet]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm quite looking forward to my day off when I want and an extra half days pay. Thats why the hoot and a half.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i will be watching it and taping the whole episode.........then questioning all staff on the events. if under 40% of questions answered correctly will not be paying them for the day off. as it is a bank holiday to celebrate those two getting hitched and cots me a days pay for all five staff!!!!! bloody royals, whats up with reg office??
customers sister is kates personal assistant & hates all the fuss going on at present.

yes i am a spoilsport lol


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the event is something to make you proud to be British, and realise quite how loved a nation we are. Hopefully it will Britain at its best, perhaps even allow for a bit of community spirit and start rebuilding this country.

I'm working that day anyway, but finishing early to have a bbq on the village green with friends and watch it all on the big screens.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Personally I believe the royals are simply the descendants of of a clique of heartless greedy thieves and oppressors, who stole the land from the working people of this country through force and parcelled it out to their friends and cohorts. (That's what there are so many country estates made up of thousands of acres with one family and some serfs living in them).
The fact that the population of britain is still willing to tolerate and observe them as the 'leading' family of the nation is testament to the brainwashing and oppression that has been systematically inflicted upon the peoples of this country over the centuries. We have housing estates with hundreds pf people crammed into concrete tower blocks living like rats, whilst these inbred numpties live the life of riley at the peoples expense. Regardless of whether they bring in money or not their very existence in the year 2011 is an afront to our inteligence.
As for the argument that thye can't live their lves as they wish, well what a load of crud that is, i'm fairly sure that most people would take travelling around the world, eating the best food,seeing the most amazing sites all paid for by someone elses hard earned money over the relatively mundane existence of working until death having done pobably less than half the things you would wish to do in life, whilst these spud monkeys get to do it all and call it work.
The Queen Mum was ok though i suppose.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Personally I believe the royals are simply the descendants of of a clique of heartless greedy thieves and oppressors, who stole the land from the working people of this country through force and parcelled it out to their friends and cohorts. (That's what there are so many country estates made up of thousands of acres with one family and some serfs living in them).
> The fact that the population of britain is still willing to tolerate and observe them as the 'leading' family of the nation is testament to the brainwashing and oppression that has been systematically inflicted upon the peoples of this country over the centuries. We have housing estates with hundreds pf people crammed into concrete tower blocks living like rats, whilst these inbred numpties live the life of riley at the peoples expense. Regardless of whether they bring in money or not their very existence in the year 2011 is an afront to our inteligence.
> As for the argument that thye can't live their lves as they wish, well what a load of crud that is, i'm fairly sure that most people would take travelling around the world, eating the best food,seeing the most amazing sites all paid for by someone elses hard earned money over the relatively mundane existence of working until death having done pobably less than half the things you would wish to do in life, whilst these spud monkeys get to do it all and call it work.
> The Queen Mum was ok though i suppose.


as piss heads go she wasnt bad bud lol......queens sister was a bigger alchy than george best and had more shots up her in her life i bet too. (waves the flag for queen and country)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've nothing against the Royal Family, I'm just not a big fan of Royal weddings - I watched the last one and was bored rigid. However I am a big fan of an empty road. As both are extremely rare events, regrettably I shall have to sacrifice one in order to enjoy the other.

I'm sure William and Kate will enjoy their big day and forgive me just this once for making the selfish choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it completely takes the piss. Ceremony costing *us* £20,000,000 and rising, estimated cost to the economy of £5,000,000,000.

I hope it pisses down :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I've nothing against the Royal Family, I'm just not a big fan of Royal weddings - I watched the last one and was bored rigid. However I am a big fan of an empty road. As both are extremely rare events, regrettably I shall have to sacrifice one in order to enjoy the other.
> 
> I'm sure William and Kate will enjoy their big day and forgive me just this once for making the selfish choice.


Amen to that rich...........think i will join you, roads out to chipping campden are great for the TT


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

manphibian said:


> I think it completely takes the piss. Ceremony costing *us* £20,000,000 and rising, estimated cost to the economy of £5,000,000,000.
> 
> I hope it pisses down :x


not a fan then i assume luke l0l


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

oceans7 said:


> Personally I believe the royals are simply the descendants of of a clique of heartless greedy thieves and oppressors, who stole the land from the working people of this country through force and parcelled it out to their friends and cohorts. (That's what there are so many country estates made up of thousands of acres with one family and some serfs living in them).
> The fact that the population of britain is still willing to tolerate and observe them as the 'leading' family of the nation is testament to the brainwashing and oppression that has been systematically inflicted upon the peoples of this country over the centuries. We have housing estates with hundreds pf people crammed into concrete tower blocks living like rats, whilst these inbred numpties live the life of riley at the peoples expense. Regardless of whether they bring in money or not their very existence in the year 2011 is an afront to our inteligence.
> As for the argument that thye can't live their lves as they wish, well what a load of crud that is, i'm fairly sure that most people would take travelling around the world, eating the best food,seeing the most amazing sites all paid for by someone elses hard earned money over the relatively mundane existence of working until death having done pobably less than half the things you would wish to do in life, whilst these spud monkeys get to do it all and call it work.
> The Queen Mum was ok though i suppose.


Great post mate


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> roads out to chipping campden are great for the TT


Funnily enough my wife was talking about a hotel in Chipping Camden that is supposed to be amazing for customer service. I can't for the life of me remember what it was called but I thinking she's dropping hints for a 'big' birthday celebration later this year... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > roads out to chipping campden are great for the TT
> ...


lovely part of the country rich........rolling hills and fantastic roads for driving, shhhhh about hotels or pat will want to have a weekend away!!!! we havn't done anything since last year and she is itching for jersey again. treat her bud, as you will also get a treat in driving those roads.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> he can't do 90% of the things we take for granted. Facebook, Twitter, going to the pub, relaxing weekend walk, nipping out for breakfast, going shopping for gadgets, food, clothes... are all thing he can't do. He lives in a world that is simply 4 walls, 4 walls with only interaction from a very limited circle of friends.


I'd agree with that apart from Farcebook and Twitter. He's not _exactly _missing out there, is he? :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

That'll be lunch on Gaz on the 29th for a few of us then!

Just drive round Chipping Camden looking for the TT's!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJ77 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I believe the royals are simply the descendants of of a clique of heartless greedy thieves and oppressors, who stole the land from the working people of this country through force and parcelled it out to their friends and cohorts. (That's what there are so many country estates made up of thousands of acres with one family and some serfs living in them).
> ...


+1 Saj. The first paragraph is so true but the poster forget to mention the Jeremy Kyle lifestyle that this lot lead :lol: :wink:

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There's a royal wedding first I have heard about it has it been on the news or in the papers much


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> There's a royal wedding first I have heard about it has it been on the news or in the papers much


Andy, you must have heard about it. It's been in all the news items and broadsheets. Do you fancy a royal blast around Northumberland on the day with a bunch of *Republicans*? :lol:

Joe


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll probably watch it; either that or be assembly a new shed.

I like the idea of a drive, I might take a jaunt - although I think I'll be going for B roads.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Dash said:


> I'll probably watch it; either that or be assembly a new shed.
> 
> I like the idea of a drive, I might take a jaunt - although I think I'll be going for B roads.


B roads for sure  Enjoy...

Joe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" saj77 " , i agree with almost all you say, except,, the working people of the country never really owned the land, it was always clan / tribal owned / occupied,, it was just a case of the biggest / better armed clan / tribe began to controll more and more and formed pacts with other well armed neiighbours to secure their positions, and then started to marry off their siblings to further entrench their positions. as for an "affront to our inteligence ", i think the current web of lies and deceit being spouted regarding Libya shows just how gullable and docile the population of these countries, Scotland and Wales included , not just England, have become,, how in this modern day people cannot see throo these lies beats me !!!! ( of course there are " important " issues to distract us all , like , royal weddings, rooneys wages ,x factor etc etc !!! )[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Roddy, I like the "started to marry off their siblings to further entrench their positions" so true. It's no different today. Marriages of convenience I think they call it. Money, power, position, self interest, succession, call it what you will.

Joe


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Personally I believe the royals are simply the descendants of of a clique of heartless greedy thieves and oppressors, who stole the land from the working people of this country through force and parcelled it out to their friends and cohorts. (That's what there are so many country estates made up of thousands of acres with one family and some serfs living in them).
> The fact that the population of britain is still willing to tolerate and observe them as the 'leading' family of the nation is testament to the brainwashing and oppression that has been systematically inflicted upon the peoples of this country over the centuries. We have housing estates with hundreds pf people crammed into concrete tower blocks living like rats, whilst these inbred numpties live the life of riley at the peoples expense. Regardless of whether they bring in money or not their very existence in the year 2011 is an afront to our inteligence.
> As for the argument that thye can't live their lves as they wish, well what a load of crud that is, i'm fairly sure that most people would take travelling around the world, eating the best food,seeing the most amazing sites all paid for by someone elses hard earned money over the relatively mundane existence of working until death having done pobably less than half the things you would wish to do in life, whilst these spud monkeys get to do it all and call it work.


nicely put, i concur. +1


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bluush said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I believe the royals are simply the descendants of of a clique of heartless greedy thieves and oppressors, who stole the land from the working people of this country through force and parcelled it out to their friends and cohorts. (That's what there are so many country estates made up of thousands of acres with one family and some serfs living in them).
> ...


I agree, a very eloquent post but I don't necessarily agree with all of it. I think the Royal Family do add a certain something to this country. I don't know how much the nett cost is and I suppose in a ruthless world that has to be a major consideration.

I still hate the idea of sitting at some party with a bunch of neighbours I've never met supping stewed tea with multitudes of Union flags hanging above my head. I'd far rather invite the neighbours I like round for a barbie and we do what we like. Just like a normal social really!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> There's a royal wedding first I have heard about it has it been on the news or in the papers much


I wouldn'y know. When is it? :?

I don't read the papers and I have no telly. Oh, hang on, I think they mentioned something about a Bank Holiday in the news on the PC a few times :roll: :lol: :lol:

Errr, not interested in the slightest!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I don't read the papers and I have no telly.


   

How do you keep up with current affairs?!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I don't read the papers and I have no telly.
> ...


Easy: I watch the news (English and German) daily on my PC :roll: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Die Zeitung auf der Computer? Vo ist das?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think I would sooner watch paint dry


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> I think I would sooner watch paint dry


 If they are using the car that noddys mate and horse face were in when the students attacked it, you may well get to watch more paint drying on telly.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What ever happened to being proud to be British and proud of our traditions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

They got sold off along with the water, electric, natural gas, manufacturing base and our honour by those who claim to be running this country (into the ground might i add). The last generation of people born in this country who i would imagine would lay claim to being 'proud to be british' were those who fought and died in WW2 and whose survivors now eke out an existence on a cruddy pension in some flea bitten council pit somehwere. Don't it just make ya proud.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> They got sold off along with the water, electric, natural gas, manufacturing base and our honour by those who claim to be running this country (into the ground might i add). The last generation of people born in this country who i would imagine would lay claim to being 'proud to be british' were those who fought and died in WW2 and whose survivors now eke out an existence on a cruddy pension in some flea bitten council pit somehwere. Don't it just make ya proud.


Hear, hear...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> They got sold off along with the water, electric, natural gas, manufacturing base and our honour by those who claim to be running this country (into the ground might i add). The last generation of people born in this country who i would imagine would lay claim to being 'proud to be british' were those who fought and died in WW2 and whose survivors now eke out an existence on a cruddy pension in some flea bitten council pit somehwere. Don't it just make ya proud.


Surprised you didn't mention Rover in that attempt to use the big sell off as a way of justifying why people aren't proud to be British! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jonah said:


> Surprised you didn't mention Rover in that attempt to use the big sell off as a way of justifying why people aren't proud to be British! lol


Rover is nothing to be proud of. Apart from when they were real Rovers of course.

The trash you see on the roads today with 'Rover' written on the back may as well have a badge that says 'Laugh at me'...

Whatever happened to proper car manufacturing in this country? Come to think of it whatever happened to any large-scale quality manufacturing in this country? The lack of it is the single biggest problem as far as I can see. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Obviously we all preferred to buy cheaper goods made abroad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> Die Zeitung auf der Computer? Wo ist das?


No, not the newspaper Scooby. I watch the propper news on my PC as I watch films too.

For some reason I've never been a fan of the telly ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, perhaps because my ex used to hog the remote for 30 years and I could never choose what *I* wanted to watch. So I lost interest in the box fairly quickly :roll:

Btw, nice German you speak


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jonah said:


> Obviously we all preferred to buy cheaper goods made abroad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like Audis?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> I'd like to hear from hooting_owl to see how many hoots he would give.


 a few more than two... a few twits as well i think...

whilst the majority of the royal family are freeloading tossers, i have grown to respect queenie, charlie and his boys. wills has had the decency to arrange the wretched event quickly so that we do not have to endure 18 months of speculation from the royal pundits. he deserves respect for that.

looking forward to harry following in aunt margaret's footsteps and entertaining the nation. odds-on he'll drop his trousers at the evening do and puke all over the wedding cake.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

hooting_owl said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to hear from hooting_owl to see how many hoots he would give.
> ...


If it was like that I'd enjoy it. :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

All the questions

Is she too thin?

Will she be a good queen?

Are we paying too much?

What the day off?

All I want to know is.......Whats she like in the sack :lol: :lol:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't align myself with any views or values in particular and am not a follower of tradition. For this reason I am not married and my children haven't been baptised. I have absolutely no brand loyalty, except, perhaps for Pioneer AV products. I even change my make of car each time to ensure that I retain a proper perspective. Consequently, as you may imagine, I am not a particular lover of the Royal family or the pomp and ceremony that affects their daily lives.

Whilst I do agree with the majority of the sentiments expressed in this thread, I think we must all reflect on people being wealthy and powerful due to accidents of birth. As a 45yr old working class white male working in manufacturing in the Midland, I was hardly born with a silver spoon in my mouth when compared to Wills or his Dad. In comparison with probably over 90% of the world's population, however, I live a charmed life. The value of my labours are worth so much more than theirs, no matter how intelligent they are or how hard they work, that I am able to make choices about my future, as can most people in this country. Choice people in the majority of Africa or Asia couldn't even contemplate

The wealth of this great nation is based on two factors borne out of the mid 18th Century. Firstly, domination of the seas by a Navy ready to do anything to maintain control of our, and everybody elses, colonies to exploit the people and resources for OUR benefit. Secondly the rise of manufacturing and an Empire to sell to and buy from cheaply.

Our Royal family may have got rich at our expense, but we have all got richer at the expense of someone, somewhere. And don't say that its not the same, because it is _EXACTLY_ the same.

I wish the couple luck, I wouldn't want to live in their world and I am sure that mine wouldn't seem so bad to them! I can think of few things that would upset me mentally more than having to get married, especially in front of millions of people.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

What AG said esp...

...'Our Royal family may have got rich at our expense, but we have all got richer at the expense of someone, somewhere. And don't say that its not the same, because it is EXACTLY the same.'...

+1

I'll be out taking advantage of the empty...ier? roads.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll be sunning myself on an island just off Mozambique anyway ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbc5150 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll be like some others ... show me the empty roads 8) 
I won't have the TV on that day as the news channels won't have anything but the wedding footage.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll be watching paint dry that day.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

ag said:


> Our Royal family may have got rich at our expense, but we have all got richer at the expense of someone, somewhere. And don't say that its not the same, because it is _EXACTLY_ the same.


Not quite sure I understand this quote? :? :?

Explanation....


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've heard a rumour that Jeremy Kyle has invited the royals on to his show so as to liven up the chav factor :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sbd119 said:


> What AG said esp...
> 
> ...'Our Royal family may have got rich at our expense, but we have all got richer at the expense of someone, somewhere. And don't say that its not the same, because it is EXACTLY the same.'...
> 
> ...


what kind of shit is this ? !!!! our royal family never got rich at our expense , unless you are refering to the cost of the royal navy and or our marauding uniformed morons,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they got rich at the expese of millions of "natives" of other countries throughout the "empire "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got this on in the background whilst working. I'm sick of he screaming from a certain demographic of bints in the crowd already. I thought they had rooftop snipers for that sort of thing?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> I've got this on in the background whilst working. I'm sick of he screaming from a certain demographic of bints in the crowd already. I thought they had rooftop snipers for that sort of thing?


well then TURN IT OFF !!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:roll: And miss the wedding? :lol: The bits I saw seemed very nice


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Pippa, fuck yes.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> :roll: And miss the wedding? :lol: The bits I saw seemed very nice


I don't know what all the fuss is about?

I enjoyed it.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I watched an hour or so this morning and have caught the odd glimpse this afternoon and quite enjoyed it, but then I like the Royal Family. Absolutely stunning blue Aston Martin (DB6?) Convertible (Volantes?) that they spun off in at the end!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That was good  I saw a "Volante" badge on the back so you're right. Phillipa Middleton's rather easy on the eye too, very nice dress


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I had no intention of watching it at all - but did turn the tv on for the actual ceremony which I thought was lovely.

Been in the garden since though - no interest in all the drivel from the press surrounding it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've thoroughly enjoyed it on tele and the closeness of the nation coming together to wish them well [smiley=sweetheart.gif] However, I really didn't like Catherines dress at all! Pippa's dress was far nicer [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

made sure i waited till it started to bugger off for a site visit in swindon, then washed car mowed lawn and cleaned patio........& bugger me after all that it was still flippin on!!!!! she did look good mind i have to say....fit bird for a royal commoner lol


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Dotti said:


> However, I really didn't like Catherines dress at all! Pippa's dress was far nicer [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


But then you are from the town that produced the only way is essex lol

I liked her dress, and pippa middleton fuck yes indeed!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I watched some of it as the roads weren't as quiet as I'd hoped... :lol:

Nice couple, nice dress, nice touches of humour, nice sister, nice flypast and a stunning Aston. The 50s Rolls Royce was pretty cool too.

All in a thoroughly modern and fun wedding. Apparently Harry is dishing up bacon sarnies at 5am. Would love to be there for that! :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I watched some of it as the roads weren't as quiet as I'd hoped... :lol:
> 
> Nice couple, nice dress, nice touches of humour, nice sister, nice flypast and a stunning Aston. The 50s Rolls Royce was pretty cool too.
> 
> ...


pffft rich you would slate him for bacon sarnies alone!!!! bacon and brie maybe lol


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

quality photo taken today :


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's been the lead story here on the news. I was impressed that he could and did drive the DB6. Seems like the kind of chap you could sit and have a beer with at the pub. Maybe, maybe not.

For those that are happy about things such as royal wedding, congrats! TBH, with all the crap that is going on around the world, it was/is a nice change of pace.

cheers.


----------

